# Looks like no Disco for Merckx



## Jdub (May 5, 2004)

I thought the Discovery/Merckx thing was a done deal. Did I miss something? Maybe this is old news ....

"No Discovery for Merckx 
Axel Merckx (Lotto-Domo) has signed for two years for Omega Pharma-Lotto (which could become Davitamon-Lotto), according to Sporza. The Belgian won the bronze medal in the Olympic men's road race and was in negotiations with Lance Armstrong's Discovery Channel team, but decided to stay in Belgium." - Cyclingnews.com
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2004/aug04/aug23news


----------

